# Psiphon App Blocking for PaloAlto FW



## kvm (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi. 
Has anyone already have successfully implemented a policy rules and/or decryption to block 'psiphon'? 

I need help on this.. i am having a hard time figuring out what objects or rules to enable to block it.
It appears as deny or block at the monitoring tab of the fw but the app can still connect and i am able to access websites that are suppose to be resticted.
a new signature has been released but still to no avail. 

any tips? i might be missing out on something. thanks


----------

